# Things I miss about DTV! (well, sorta)



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

(in case you care for my opinion/experience)

Generally I like Dish more than DTV (HD), more channels I watch are in HD on Dish,

*But I miss:
*
- easier to point sat (RVer, I move & setup dish once a week)
- show epg info, more cast and crew info, search for shows/movies of a cast member from within the info, more flexible in ways working with timers, DTV eventually got 'critique' rating.
- timers are easier (less klunky, less key strokes, Dish more thorough - desired show on diff channels, DTV 1 channel)
- searching is simply easier
- search keyboard layout better for entry, less remote button pushing
- menu memory, push back key to retrace your menu work, not in out but menu activity history kept from your last menu activity, makes repeat activity much less 'work', just press 1 button to re-enter a deep menu
- more consistency in menus
- customized weather function for cities of choice (nice luxury)
- free to add external HDDs for DVR !!
- less/little HDCP via HDMI (for capturing) (DIsh-EVERTHING is HDCP!!)

*What Dish is better at:*

- more HD (for me - channels, movies) maybe less sports though
- much faster responding rcvr (DTV rcvr seemed to just get slower & slower over the 3yrs I had it-additional s/w functionality== slower)
- no movie/channel/show thumbnail in epg (made DTV rcvr slower)
- cheaper $$
- *** Can watch pre-recorded material without sat, NOT so with DTV, No 101 sat no nothing (when starting from power out)!!
- USB exteral HDDs, DTV esata HDD only!!
- overall more pleasant experience!


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

No charge now on Dish for "as many as you want" external drive archives added to DVRs. Isn't DTVs external drive a repacement for internal? One time charge only for converting ordinary receiver (211) to a DVR. Does DTV have a comparable option?


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

patmurphey said:


> No charge now on Dish for "as many as you want" external drive archives added to DVRs. Isn't DTVs external drive a repacement for internal? One time charge only for converting ordinary receiver (211) to a DVR. Does DTV have a comparable option?


Was NOT aware that external HDD was a no charge item for Dish, since when? Was $35?

DTV external HDD does replace the internal, but no initial $$ charge for any of the esata HDDs.

I have no idea about a non DVR w/ external HDD becoming a DVR.

But DTV does have software to watch anything from DVR or rcvr on a PC, but you can not capture, its encoded somehow very cleverly(inside its own window somehow), but once again, HDCP was not very prevalent, so all movies (except about 3) and sports I ever 'captured' worked via HDMI, ALL of Dish seems to be HDCP via HDMI, I suppose due to slingbox/contracts.

Dish is fine though, as long as satellites do not get hit by asteroids or fall out of the sky!!


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> Was NOT aware that external HDD was a no charge item for Dish, since when? Was $35?
> 
> DTV external HDD does replace the internal, but no initial $$ charge for any of the esata HDDs.
> 
> ...


I did not get charged for my HDD with Dish. Just activated it end of July. Yes it used to be $40, back when I had Dish in 2007, but there is no charge (at least I have not seen one in two months).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

RVRambler said:


> Was NOT aware that external HDD was a no charge item for Dish, since when? Was $35?


The fee for adding an archive drive to an HD DVR was $39.99 for the account prior to 2-1-11 when it was dropped.

The fee to convert a 211/411/211k to a DVR is still $39.99 and applies to as many of those receivers as you have on your account.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

The remote.

volume and channel guide buttons positioned much more intuitivley.

Plus the buttons were larger, just easier to use all the way around.

Could also view the last five channels you watched so you could go back easily.

You could also view channel info in the guide, if you aren't familiar with the channel.

I wish Dish had designed their remote like this. 

Otherwise, IMHO, I think dish is more customer friendly.


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 25, 2006)

A couple things I miss when since I switched to DISH.
-PBS in HD. Come on DISH, DirecTV had my local PBS in HD 3 years ago!
-The ability to add bookmarks to recorded programs. I record concerts and music videos to watch when I'm working out on the treadmill. It was a nice feature to be able to jump to a specific point in a recorded program.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was thinking about switching over from DTV (since Dish has MLB Network available now), but when I saw the dispute where ESPNU and Disney were not available in HD, I decided against it.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

satcrazy said:


> The remote.
> 
> volume and channel guide buttons positioned much more intuitivley.
> 
> ...


I don't get this. The Dish remote is far easier to use. And a Dish receiver responds immediately when a button is pressed. Unlike the D* receivers.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> The remote.
> 
> volume and channel guide buttons positioned much more intuitivley.
> 
> ...





peano said:


> I don't get this. The Dish remote is far easier to use. And a Dish receiver responds immediately when a button is pressed. Unlike the D* receivers.


Well, unless direct changed their remote since March when I switched to dish, I stand by what I said.
Volume and channel buttons are thumb size, and located in the center of the remote without other little buttons being crammed next to them, and as I believe these are the most used buttons, it makes using the remote much more friendly. The balance in your hand is better, IMO. Also, showing the last five channels viewed makes it easier to flip back instead a single back button, unless dish has this feature and I missed it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Well, unless direct changed their remote since March when I switched to dish, I stand by what I said.
> Volume and channel buttons are thumb size, and located in the center of the remote without other little buttons being crammed next to them, and as I believe these are the most used buttons, it makes using the remote much more friendly. The balance in your hand is better, IMO. Also, showing the last five channels viewed makes it easier to flip back instead a single back button, unless dish has this feature and I missed it.


When I had D* I used the RC64RB,thought the keys were smaller then my dish 20.0 but the D* remote is backlit so that was cool,also maybe some are missing the fact the dish remotes some buttons are recessed,some have bumps on them.Guess this is Dish's response to a backlit remote?(your supposed to feel your way through the remote buttons in the dark).

What I don't miss with D* for me is the higher priced programming packages,I only need one 722k for my HDTV and SDTV.:eek2:

Also if you need 5 favorite channels you can get a Harmony remote and that takes care of that problem.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> When I had D* I used the RC64RB,thought the keys were smaller then my dish 20.0 but the D* remote is backlit so that was cool,also maybe some are missing the fact the dish remotes some buttons are recessed,some have bumps on them.Guess this is Dish's response to a backlit remote?(your supposed to feel your way through the remote buttons in the dark).
> 
> What I don't miss with D* for me is the higher priced programming packages,I only need one 722k for my HDTV and SDTV.:eek2:
> 
> Also if you need 5 favorite channels you can get a Harmony remote and that takes care of that problem.


Well, the remote I had with direct was for standard def, is the HD remote laid out differently? 
Yes I totally agree, dish is a better deal overall, and IMHO, more customer friendly. [ At least so far ]

Which Harmony remote?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

All DirecTV remotes have the same layout.

Any harmony will work fine with Dish or DirecTV, but you should avoid the 200 and 300 models unless you have a very simple system. The RCA RCRP05B is a cheaper option at only $15, but has no display or backlight. You can add as many favorites as you like and access them directly or cycle through them with one button.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Well, the remote I had with direct was for standard def, is the HD remote laid out differently?
> Yes I totally agree, dish is a better deal overall, and IMHO, more customer friendly. [ At least so far ]
> 
> Which Harmony remote?


I don't believe it is.

I picked up a Harmony 300i $29.99 or cheaper on sale(controls 4 devices,gloss black finish).It really depends how many things you want to control with the remote control.It comes with a USB cable because you can program it over the internet,also it's a learning remote also.It is not backlit just so you know.

So far I have not found any remote I have been more happy with,but this is only my opinion.I control a Vizio HDTV,722k,Insignia BluRay,and Polk soundbar with wireless subwoofer with it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

akw4572 said:


> I was thinking about switching over from DTV (since Dish has MLB Network available now), but when I saw the dispute where ESPNU and Disney were not available in HD, I decided against it.


Anyone who would not subscribe because ESPNU is not in HD should not switch to Dish. Sports is not a priority and there is alot more regarding sports that is different than/less than Direct. I say this because most subscribers would not care enough for that and cartoon channels in HD to base their decision on, which is why Dish is not caving and just in my opinion, unless they win in court, they aren't going to carry it in HD. So you I think for you, it's the right decision to stay with Direct TV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Aren't remotes rather 20th Century technology? 
Browser (web based) commands, or iPad apps have a lot over remotes, though there's a place for both.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> I don't believe it is.
> 
> I picked up a Harmony 300i $29.99 or cheaper on sale(controls 4 devices,gloss black finish).It really depends how many things you want to control with the remote control.It comes with a USB cable because you can program it over the internet,also it's a learning remote also.It is not backlit just so you know.
> 
> So far I have not found any remote I have been more happy with,but this is only my opinion.I control a Vizio HDTV,722k,Insignia BluRay,and Polk soundbar with wireless subwoofer with it.


Does this model do more than volume and channel change? [ re: dish reciever]

Where did you find it for that price?

thanks


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

mdavej said:


> All DirecTV remotes have the same layout.
> 
> Any harmony will work fine with Dish or DirecTV, but you should avoid the 200 and 300 models unless you have a very simple system. The RCA RCRP05B is a cheaper option at only $15, but has no display or backlight. You can add as many favorites as you like and access them directly or cycle through them with one button.


Will the RCA work with dish HD 222k reciever? Older denon AVR, and a samsung dvd [ not blueray] tv is new panasonic plasma st30. 
I see alot people are happy with this, but a few are saying doesn't work, beyond off/on on their stuff.
How can I find out what this works with?

thanks


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Does this model do more than volume and channel change? [ re: dish reciever]
> 
> Where did you find it for that price?
> 
> thanks


Yes.

Target orWalMart where I live has them.


----------

